# Boston Trip



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

Hello all. I'll be in Boston for two days in mid-June for a training seminar, but intend to arrive several days early to take in the sights (and possibly visit some New England thrifts). Any must-see recommendations?


----------



## danielm (May 2, 2012)

I should add - I visited there briefly 16 years ago, but it is my wife's first trip to New England (where most of my family comes from) and I like to make the most of the visit.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

Obviously folks have different preferences for 'must see's' but I believe the best part of Boston isn't in Boston; it's the town of Marblehead which is the quintessential old sailing port which is a wonderful place to walk around for an afternoon and see 18th century New England architecture, boats, and just all round great scenery followed by some clam chowdah in an old tavern. I'm sure others will mention Harvard square, Faneuil Hall, and the Science Museum, though the former are a bit touristy and the latter a little too left brained (at least for me). Boston College is also a pretty wonderful campus to stroll around.


----------



## herfitup (Mar 4, 2012)

I avoid Boston as much as I can even though I live 30 miles away. The only absolutely unique things about Boston are the Swan Boats in the Public Garden during the summer and Old Ironsides. There is nowhere else in the country you will find those two things.


----------

